# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Lost my job, feeling hopeless

## stuck1nhead

So today I lost my job at a body shop where I have been working for only four days. The reason is that I sanded to deep on a plastic bumper that ended up costing a decent amount of money. I was feeling very optimistic when I started. I had a "skip in my step" and money in my pocket. But it wasn't meant to be, now I'm left to wander where I'm going to get the money now? 

Before this job I was out of work for three weeks having to bum money off my parents. I absolutely hate taking money I didn't earn. It makes me feel like less of a man and a failure. My life is so up in the air right now. I can't help but feel hopeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goat

:group hug:

----------


## Antidote

> Before this job I was out of work for three weeks having to bum money off my parents. I absolutely hate taking money I didn't earn. It makes me feel like less of a man and a failure. My life is so up in the air right now. I can't help but feel hopeless.



3 weeks isn't a long time to be jobless. Sounds like you're doing the best you can.

----------


## Skippy

sorry ya lost yer job... ::(: 
There's also nothing wrong with needing help in any sort of way; we truly got nothing to prove in this world despite societys expectations, which are often quite unreasonable anyway.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Thanks for the support. I'm aware that society expectations are unreasonable and very unfair. So even though I know this the fact that I have no job makes me feel useless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

@stuck1nhead
 How has the job search been going?

----------


## stuck1nhead

> @stuck1nhead
>  How has the job search been going?



I actually have a interview at a "no-kill" animal shelter next Tuesday. The position is for a animal care technician


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> I actually have a interview at a "no-kill" animal shelter next Tuesday. The position is for a animal care technician
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's exciting!! Good luck with the interview! 

(⌒-⌒)

----------


## stuck1nhead

> That's exciting!! Good luck with the interview! 
> 
> (⌒-⌒)



Thanks for positive vibes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Good luck with the interview, hope it goes well. I didn't work for over an entire year after a loved one passed away a few years ago. Because of how it happened I actually wasn't even capable of taking care of myself (I had, and still have, a lot of PTSD and depression and other issues). At 42 years old I had to move back into my parents' house, and ultimately I ended up in several psychiatric hospitals. It's OK to need help, and accept help, imo. There's no shame in that game. My parents helped me get back on my feet.

If your other job was not meant to be....it's just not meant to be....I wouldn't beat yourself up over it.

----------


## stuck1nhead

So I had my interview and it was a total bust. I get their at my schedule time and the fella kept me waiting for 15 minutes. Once I was finally seen all he did was tell me about the job and asked if I was interested. I told him "yes", why would I be there if I wasn't I thought to myself. Then he asked if I had any questions. I did and he answered them. Finally he said we have a lot of other interviews today and ended the interview. Didn't ask me about my experience, work ethic, volunteer work etc... So I wouldn't call it a interview


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sweetful

Aw, I'm sorry. Try not to let it get you down too much. If you got a job before, you can make it happen again. Facts. You never know what may happen in the future. Things can turn in your favor at any moment. Just keep on doing what you can.  :Hug:

----------


## lethargic nomad

Hmmmm....they sound disorganized.  Or maybe they just need a warm body and experience/skills doesn't matter?

I have been to interviews where it seemed like they hadn't even looked at my resume beforehand.  When I first graduated, I went to one and they were like "tell us about your experience?"  I had no experience in my field clearly.  After I said I had none they seemed to try to wrap up the interview rather quickly.  Wasn't really sure why they invited me for the interview in the first place

Right now I'm getting tons of telephone interviews.  Today I really rehearsed and prepared for one way more than usual but for whatever reason I did worse than usual.  I was stuttering, rambling, interrupting the HR lady.   Just a total mess.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I wouldn't get discouraged about it. I've been to interviews that didn't go well. I went to one years ago where I learned later, that they had already picked someone for the job, promoted from within, they just had to interview so many applicants to make the whole thing "fair". Don't let it get you down, don't give up.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Thanks for the support, it definitely crossed my mind that they probably had someone choosen. I also noticed that there were no men working at the shelter either. So that may of had something to do with it. 

Oh, after my interview I walked out to my truck and some lady blocked me in so I couldn't leave.  I have never come so close to do raging out. I was literally holding a wrench in my hand, staring at the parked car, and weighing the outcomes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I understand, I've been there. When things go south or I have a bad day, it seems like it's never just one thing, it's always multiple things coming at me at once.

The interview I went on, where I didn't get the job....the woman that interviewed me kept me there for quite a while. It was a long interview, and that kind of made me mad. I mean, if you've already picked someone for the job then don't give people hope lol. Just make the interview quick if I'm not getting the job, ffs. I had a friend that works there tell me I should interview with them again if I'm interested, because no one ever gets hired on their first interview there lol. But I was so pissed off I never went back for another one.

----------

